# Kyosho Blizzard EV Electric Belt Vehicle RTR 30981 Used



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $99.95* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Aug-31-2011 18:00:22 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

